# Anyone use a vaccum attachment for grooming?



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Came across this dyson attachment for grooming when searching for something totally unrelated. Just curious if anyone uses any attachments like this for grooming. 

Dyson Groom Tool ? Vacuum?Assisted Dog Grooming | Dyson.com


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Never used a special attachment, but I did use the hose on my lab when she was shedding heavily.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ditto what Nigel said. I use the hose on my husky when he starts blowing his coat. Gently, obviously.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I regularly use the wet and dry vac on Traveler. I blow him dry or reverse it and suck his shedding.
Personally, I wouldn't pay a dime for some marketing ploy which IMO is what I think of this Dyson tool.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

I have the same dyson attachment which came with the dyson turbinehead animal vacuum. It's great, though I did have to get Thor accustomed to it first as he was not a big fan of the vacuum initially.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

We never used a special attachment, but we will use the shop vac to vacuum the dogs. We find that the shop vac has better suction and doesn't fill up as fast.


----------



## DukeGSD (Aug 31, 2011)

Crocky said:


> Came across this dyson attachment for grooming when searching for something totally unrelated. Just curious if anyone uses any attachments like this for grooming.
> 
> Dyson Groom Tool ? Vacuum?Assisted Dog Grooming | Dyson.com



I received the grooming pack for free (it was a special Dyson was running) when I purchased my last Dyson. My older GS, Rondo, loved it. He would let me groom him for hours if I wanted to. My other two dogs didn't even want to go near the loud monster machine. 

We have since moved into a house where a vacuum is no longer a necessity (hardwood floors and it wouldn't fit in the moving truck) and got rid of it all. Kind of wish I didn't for the sheer fact that it saved me a lot of time with the older one's thick coat. The other two still have thinner coats from living in such a hot environment, but after the winter that is coming...we will see. If their coats thicken up, I'll probably just get a shop vac as it is more cost effective and larger.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. I have read some decent reviews on it. I hate to drop $60 only to find my boy won't tolerate it although starting out as a puppy maybe I could win him over. I have a shop vac and might give that a try but boy, not sure about you guys but my shop vac is much more noisy than my dyson. 

They make other brands as well but I have not read a lot of reviews on the others.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

As I said, mine came with the Dyson I already planned to purchase since I bought the "animal" version as I knew I was getting a pup at the time, and would have bought some sort of Dyson regardless of dog or no dog. 

What I like about it is that the bristles retract in and the vacuum portion sucks up all the hair, versus the other brush we bought that is much more difficult to clean out. And if you start while he's a pup, it's much easier to get them accustomed to it.

If you already own a Dyson, then I think the 60$ is well worth it, though I wouldn't run out to replace another vacuum with a Dyson just for a grooming tool. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

